# I need help identifying my new vintage Schwinn



## alatamontantiques (Jul 2, 2009)

I just bought this bicycle at a Flea Market. It's my first vintage bike and I love it. It has been repainted and all of the stickers are missing. I have been getting help identifying it and so far it looks like it was made in 1958. The Serial # K821280 is on the rear of the bicycle as shown in photo 889. By looking at the chain guard it seems to me to be a Tornado or Corvette. I am thinking Corvette because of the Chrome Fenders. Have already ordered the correct sprocket. Would sure appreciate any help


----------



## how (Jul 2, 2009)

*I am thinking corvette also,,,*

cause of the seat with the crash bar..and the chainguard. Bike has been redone. So get some decals..change the crank,,and you are set.


----------



## alatamontantiques (Jul 3, 2009)

*Oops*

I forgot the most important question (guess it is an age thing) Did Schwinn make the Corvette in a one speed? If so I think I've got it.


----------



## how (Jul 3, 2009)

*Corvette came,,,*

single speed, 2 speed and three speed


----------



## Travis (Jul 5, 2009)

Jaksones, you sure picked a great site to spam with your wigs... we sure a wig-purchasing bunch of guys. Why, I think I'll go buy some lace front wigs and premium- quality wigs right now. Instead of the tail lights I was looking for.


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 5, 2009)

i might just leave that spam up there its kinda funny scott what do you think?


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 5, 2009)

I dont know I might for a lace front wig


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 8, 2009)

Definitely a Corvette, the only ladies' deluxe bike offered in Radiant Blue. It would have had a front rack originally, and that Bendix 76 hub is a replacement, whole wheel probably. Repop decals are all over ebay, the correct one has a capital C and lower case letters, and the Schwinn top tube decal is the curved script as opposed to the more familiar inline script which was used 1959 and later.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jul 8, 2009)

militarymonark said:


> i might just leave that spam up there its kinda funny scott what do you think?




It seems anything that isn't some off brand junk is ok for you guys to delete or spam yourself. Why are you discussing spam in this thread? Why don't you discuss it in your own threads. Mods. need to be impartial. I enjoy reading about all of the different bike here,but if I slammed Dayton much as some of you slammed Schwinn I'd be banned.

Pat


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 8, 2009)

PCHiggin said:


> It seems anything that isn't some off brand junk is ok for you guys to delete or spam yourself. Why are you discussing spam in this thread? Why don't you discuss it in your own threads. Mods. need to be impartial. I enjoy reading about all of the different bike here,but if I slammed Dayton much as some of you slammed Schwinn I'd be banned.
> 
> Pat



sorry Pat I deleted the spam so the comments about wigs etc. seem out of place there was a spammer selling wigs and when I found one of his posts I clicked to delete all his posts, it saves time. again I have still never banned anyone except for spamming like the guy selling wigs


----------

